# Big Watch big date wanted.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A strange wanted post title,I know.

I am looking for a large watch,44mm plus,quartz or mechanical.If it has a date window,it must be big.I am getting old and for the life of me cannot see the point of having a nice clear dial with a small date.

Nothing funky or something that would look right on a 15 year old hipster,hahaha.No vintage,Rather not go G-Shock.

Value up to £500.

I am a really nice person to deal with,haha.

Most of you will not know me.I have been around the forum,since its birth,many moons ago.I don't post anymore,but still hang around quite a lot.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The only watch in my collection with a decent sized and easily readable date is this one:










The watch itself is pretty big, and the date numbers are split and rotate independently, so obviously after the 31st it will also show numbers 32 - 39 (some reviewers on t'internet said they sent it back because of this "fault" - They obviously didn't quite grasp the way it works... :laugh: ). The date is changed by pulling out the crown to it's first position, then turning it anti clockwise to change one side and clockwise to change the other.

This one's not for sale, because I really like it, but there are usually a few used examples on ebay at reasonable prices. I think I paid about £50-ish for this one, and about the same for a brown one which has since gone off to pastures new :biggrin:

Here's a wrist shot to give you an idea of size:










And a pic to show the brown one:










:thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I knew this thread was waiting for you @Davey P you are the big watch man :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> I knew this thread was waiting for you @Davey P you are the big watch man :thumbsup:


 Strangely, the dates are still tiny on most of them though :yes:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

This would be my recommendation - Avigation Big Date, the date fits the bill but the overall size is probably too small. This is probably fifteen years old now and the more recent Longines watches have ballooned in size, so maybe you could find something there?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

A oris tt1 may fit the criteria I don't have one for sale but I have had a few and they are great value for the money

this is a shot of the dial I owned this one a few years back 44mm with a plain straight forward easy to the eye look


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex., I've got some talking watches :whistling:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My eyes aint that bad Roy.

What do these talking watches say? :laugh:


----------

